# P0460 and p0500 Nissan Altima 2005 2.5S



## BariB523 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello fellow Nissan enthusiasts. I have both of these codes showing but I don't know exactly which sensors to get as there are so many. If any of you may help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you


----------

